# الخمس خبزات والسمكتين



## milad hanna (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كان فى طفل اسمه يعقوب طلب من امه ان يروح يشوف بابا يسوع لانه هيمر من البلد بتاعتهم فى الاول رفضت الام لكن مع كتر الالحاح قالت له متتاخرش بره واعطيته سبت فيه اكل يعقوب مشى بسرعة لغاية ما لقى ناس كتير خالص متجمعين عرف ان بابا يسوع موجود هنا  قعد يتفرج على الناس العيانين اللى بيشفوا وكان يعقوب منبهر خالص بمنظر الناس الفرحانة بعد ما يسوع شفاهم بعد كده قعد بابايسوع يكلم الناس عن ملكوت السموات وكان كلامه جميل لدرجة ان يعقوب مفكرش انه يتشاقه او حتى مفكرش ان ياكل من الاكل اللى معاه وبعد شوية بابا يسوع بطل كلام وابتدا يتكلم مع التلاميذ هو مش سمعهم بيقولوا ايه لكن فجاة بص لقى التلاميذ بيبصوا عليه استغرب يعقوب لكن واحد من التلاميذ جاى ناحيته يا ترى فيه ايه يا ترى فيه ايه التلميذ قال له بابا يسوع عايز الاكل اللى معاك انبسط اوى يعقوب ان بابا يسوع هياكل من الاكل بتاعه لكن بابا يسوع اخد الاكل بتاع يعقوب وركع وصلى واعطى التلاميذ والتلاميذ يوذعوا على الناس وبص يعقوب لقى كل الناس بتاكل من السمك بتاعه وفى الاخر لقى التلميذ اللى اخد منه الاكل جاب له الخمس خبزات والسمكتين وقعد يعقوب ياكل وهو مستغرب ان الناس كلها  بتاكل زيه الخبز والسمك واول ما روح البيت حكى لامه حكاية الخمس خبزات والسمكتين


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## فادية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايديك عزيزي *
*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## milad hanna (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم يا اخت كاندى  وفادية على فكرة ده درس مدارس احد فى مستوى من اول اولى ابتدائى لغاية سنة ثالثة ومرة ثانية شكرا ليكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميلة قوي تنفع لمدارس الاحد*

*




*​


----------



## milad hanna (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى يا فراشة هو فعلا درس مدارس احد


----------

